# Examples (Pictures) of 20% body fat



## TonyD (Feb 19, 2006)

I would like to see what 20% bf looks like on average bodybuilder. I have this handheld LifeWise bf monitor that puts me at 26%. I am 5'9" 208lbs, 41 years old. Size 34. Before I started lifting in April, after years of nothing, I lost 45lbs and got down to 190lbs size 32 but this little handheld has never registered me less than 25%? Does it seem accurate? I have two areas of squeezeable fat. My stomach and the sides of my pecs.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I test mine at the doc, they dunk you in this water tank. cost is like 65.00 here in South Dakota.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 19, 2006)

Those hand held things can be pretty inaccurate... But I am not going to attempt to give you a figure based on your stats... Pictures could help, but a weight and height really mean nothing.

If you have calipers you could try to go to EXRX and follow the directions for the 7 site test, then enter the information at this section. And that is pretty accurate.

Also - There is a thread Here that shows a guy as he goes through different BF%.... That might help?


----------



## TonyD (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Emma,
I've learned alot the past month by reading your replies. I'll try to attach a pic I just took today. Maybe you  can give me a ball park figure on BF?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 19, 2006)

TonyD said:
			
		

> Thanks Emma,
> I've learned alot the past month by reading your replies. I'll try to attach a pic I just took today. Maybe you  can give me a ball park figure on BF?


Ok - unfortunately, I would put you near or just above 20%... Probably up near 22%. You are certainly not down in the mid teens - abs and shoulders will give you the biggest indication of where you are and if you checked out that link I gave with the different BF% you can see examples of guys near 15%.

But  congratulations on the progress so far!  Just keep going you'll get there!


----------



## TonyD (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks,
That is just what I needed to know. I will adjust my calories. I lost so much weight the wrong way before lifting that I want to do it right this time without feeling drained. I have since upped my calories and actually averaged 4200 calories last week that is up from 3k. First time since I ate so much since Jan of 2005 and weighed 240lb with a size 38 beer gut. I know I should have upped them slower. I put on 3.5lbs last week. I did have the best workouts and lifted the most weight though.


----------



## thajeepster (Feb 19, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Those hand held things can be pretty inaccurate... But I am not going to attempt to give you a figure based on your stats... Pictures could help, but a weight and height really mean nothing.
> 
> If you have calipers you could try to go to EXRX and follow the directions for the 7 site test, then enter the information at this section. And that is pretty accurate.
> 
> Also - There is a thread Here that shows a guy as he goes through different BF%.... That might help?


Yikes, sliced is pretty scary looking.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok... So why are you increasing calories? If you are trying to lose weight/fat the last thing you want to do is suddenly up calories by 1000k a day! 

Tiredness can be a result of lots of things... And dieting is one of them... It doesn't indicate that you need to REALLY increase cals... It may be related to things like iron levels, sleep deficiency, social issues, diseases or illness.. etc etc...

Adding 3.5 pounds in one week is NOT a good thing if you are trying to drop fat.....


----------



## TonyD (Feb 19, 2006)

I increased everything for the week. Fat 127g, carb 387g and protein 273g average.  It ended up being a 1000k more. I liked how I felt and had much more strength and great workouts. I didnt think I would gain as much as I did. I guess I am still learning what to do. Can I lose body fat without losing energy and strength?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 19, 2006)

TonyD said:
			
		

> I increased everything for the week. Fat 127g, carb 387g and protein 273g average.  It ended up being a 1000k more.


You don't need that much of anything! 

At your weight, unless you are REALLY active, if you want to lose BF then you need to seriously consider cutting that back. 

3000 cals should be well and truly enough for you... 260g protein is an ok target... But for the fat, try dropping about 40g from that total... And for the carbs you may find that 300g would probably be much more appropriate.....



> I liked how I felt and had much more strength and great workouts.


LOL - overfeeding will do that for you. 



> I guess I am still learning what to do. Can I lose body fat without losing energy and strength?


At a higher BF the energy/strength losses will be less marked because your lean muscle will be spared... But otherwise - Not really... It comes with the process of decreased glycogen stores.

However, cyclic diets tend to be somewhat better at preserving things - because you do get those 'high' days interspaced with the low days.


----------



## TonyD (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Emma,
Thanks for the advice. I am down 2lbs in 2 days. I am not sure of the fluctuation but I was 209 for 2 days and now I am at 207. I have been consuming about 3100 average since I talked to you. I also havent drank any alcohol since. I know it is bad. I eat great all day and then at night I like to have a couple wines or beers with my wife. Question: If I am at 21% bodyfat how long should it take me to get under 12% without losing much mass? 2months?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 22, 2006)

TonyD said:
			
		

> Hi Emma,
> Thanks for the advice. I am down 2lbs in 2 days. I am not sure of the fluctuation but I was 209 for 2 days and now I am at 207. I have been consuming about 3100 average since I talked to you. I also havent drank any alcohol since. I know it is bad. I eat great all day and then at night I like to have a couple wines or beers with my wife. Question: If I am at 21% bodyfat how long should it take me to get under 12% without losing much mass? 2months?


First 2 months?! 

Sorry - it is going to take a LOT longer than that!! at 207 pounds - 10% of this is 20 pounds... So if you want to lose 10% of fat you will have to drop about 20 pounds of weight... And that is not going to happen in 2 months - ESPECIALLY if you want to keep a lot of lean mass!

You COULD drop 20 pounds in 2 months - but your BF wouldn't drop to 12% - as you would likely drop some lean mass too...


As to how long it will take?? Well - How long is a peice of string? 

Answer - can't say.

As you are large and your BF% is rather high you could shift the first 5% or so (10 pounds) within 1-1.5 months... But the rest of it should come off slower... Aiming for 1-1.5 pounds a week would be a good figure. So 1.5 months for the first 10 pounds and then 2-2.5 months for the next 10 pounds.. 

So you could do it two ways: Aim for a nice round figure of four months (which would be 5 pounds a month)... And likely hit 12%.... Or aim for two months and probably hit closer to 16% (as lean mass loss will be greater).


----------



## blackKnight60 (Feb 22, 2006)

How do I get an acurate BF %. I just lost around 80 lbs. and I got a tray table on my abs. that can hold a big gulp and arms that if I were to sky dive I'm pretty sure they would create drag. Using calipers won't be acurate so what do I do ? I also lost this weight over 8 months so this wasn't a biggest loser type deal.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 23, 2006)

blackKnight60 said:
			
		

> How do I get an acurate BF %. I just lost around 80 lbs. and I got a tray table on my abs. that can hold a big gulp and arms that if I were to sky dive I'm pretty sure they would create drag. Using calipers won't be acurate so what do I do ? I also lost this weight over 8 months so this wasn't a biggest loser type deal.


DEXA or hydrostatic weight would be your best bet.

Try these threads:
here
here
here
here


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 23, 2006)

What is all this about body fat percentage?  Most of the ways of measuring it have been surely proved pretty unreliable? And the dunking in the H²O method is expensive and possibly not 100%  exact either....(?)  

Far better guide is whether one can see veins or abs, or a grip test of 'love handles'.  ?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 23, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> What is all this about body fat percentage?  Most of the ways of measuring it have been surely proved pretty unreliable? And the dunking in the H²O method is expensive and possibly not 100%  exact either....(?)
> 
> Far better guide is whether one can see veins or abs, or a grip test of 'love handles'.  ?


As he was saying - he has excess skin so it is hard to go a "grip test" if you are grabbing folds of skin. 

And water dunk tests are pretty reliable - and not all that expensive either... There are a few places around that you just have to find to do them.


----------



## TonyD (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Emma,
I am using FitDay to track my cals and I have been on a downspin each day since I ate 4k plus last week. I have averaged 3069 calories the last 3 days. Each day I lost about a pound. I dont want to lose it too fast but was wondering if the trend continues should I raise my calories or am I ok. 

Fat 103g
Carbs 277g
Protein 252g 
total 3069 calories 

Also, Its getting to be almost Spring and I get the fever to kick up my jogging again. How should I incorporate everything? I do not want to waste my lbm I worked so hard to get. Thanks for taking your time and walking me thru this. I am trying to learn as much as I can.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Emma I'm curious; Is it necessary to infuse cardio if you are on the metabolic cyclical diet if you want to lost a few lbs, say about 15-20? I'm really not in a hurry to lose it, but I was wondering. My workouts are good and I am coming off of a strength/gaining cycle. I dont plan on competing this year but want to get my bodyfat down to where I was near during precontest so that I can go into another strength/gain cycle.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 24, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Hey Emma I'm curious; Is it necessary to infuse cardio if you are on the metabolic cyclical diet if you want to lost a few lbs, say about 15-20? I'm really not in a hurry to lose it, but I was wondering. My workouts are good and I am coming off of a strength/gaining cycle. I dont plan on competing this year but want to get my bodyfat down to where I was near during precontest so that I can go into another strength/gain cycle.


Personally - I always suggest at least 2 sessions of cardio a week - cutting or bulking. Simply because of the benefits it has in terms of cardiovascular health and partitioning.

But as to whether or not you will NEED it will depend on your body, your calorie deficiency and how well you stick to your diet.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 24, 2006)

TonyD said:
			
		

> Hi Emma,
> I am using FitDay to track my cals and I have been on a downspin each day since I ate 4k plus last week. I have averaged 3069 calories the last 3 days. Each day I lost about a pound. I dont want to lose it too fast but was wondering if the trend continues should I raise my calories or am I ok.


Wait for a little while longer. You could be just dropping water weight. Leave it for at least 7 days. If you have lost more than you want, increase cals by 5-10% and wait again. 

Adjust until you get to the level of weight loss you want.



> Also, Its getting to be almost Spring and I get the fever to kick up my jogging again. How should I incorporate everything? I do not want to waste my lbm I worked so hard to get. Thanks for taking your time and walking me thru this. I am trying to learn as much as I can.


You mean how should you incorporate jogging?

Just jog when you want! When your BF% is not really low (sub 13-15%) then it is harder to 'lose lean mass' than you think it is... And as long as you do not to anything really stupid, you should be fine.

So just be sensible - don't jog on an empty stomach and don't workout on an empty stomach either... For best results on strength, don't jog just before or after training... Make sure you get good pre and post workout nutrition when you train... Allow yourself enough recovery between weights sessions but ensure you are training at a high enough frequency to be effective (hit each muscle once every 3-5 days).

Keep it simple... In 99% of cases it is what works.


----------



## TonyD (Feb 24, 2006)

Why does water loss occur first when losing weight? Where exactly does it come from?


----------



## Gordo (Feb 24, 2006)

carb heavier diets mean more glycogen storage.

carbs are brken down into glucose, which is stored as glycogen in the muscles and liver, gylcogen has the capacity to hold three times its own weight as water.

As you start to carb deplete yourself, your cells start "letting go the water"


... in a nutshell.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 24, 2006)

Emma, when you say "don't do anything stupid" regarding cardio in a bf range of 13-15%, what is considered stupid?

Sorry to butt in on your thread tony.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 25, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Personally - I always suggest at least 2 sessions of cardio a week - cutting or bulking. Simply because of the benefits it has in terms of cardiovascular health and partitioning.




I cant understand why I should do cardio when in a gain cycle. I am trying to put on mass-doesnt cardio cut out what could otherwise be better gains?


----------



## zapedy (Feb 25, 2006)

yer i was thinking that as well. another thing - junk food will still mess with ur bf % even if ur doing enough cardio to cover it wont it?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 25, 2006)

some junk food is okay. Everything in moderation. If you eat cake everyday of the week, chow down porky cause the fat train is coming through!!!!!


----------



## leg_press (Feb 25, 2006)

I go with what Jeepster said Sliced is too far, I'd say myself I am heading for defined/ripped.


----------

